# New GSD/Raw Diet owner Question



## Leveledup (Feb 22, 2020)

Hey friends!

I just got my first dog (ever), and decided to go with all black czechoslovakian line working German Shepard. I did a good amount of research on the raw diet (specifically Barf). I transitioned "Doc" as soon as I got him from the breeder at 8 weeks. He did great!, transitioned in about 2 days. Has been growing like a champ, hit ideal weight at 2 months (20lbs) and tracking very well at 10 weeks (28lbs). Had great pet visit and stools checked without issue. All shots up to date. Alternating between, chicken, lamb, pork and along with chicken feet, turkey neck, liver, gizzard, heart, some oats/berries/carrots.

However over the last few days hes showing less interest in breakfast. I read that this is common in some pups. I've been feeding him 10% of his idea weight per day, but having to divide it up to about 30% of it at noon, and 70% at night. He literally can wolf down 1.5-2 pounds of food at night. I don't want to fret because hes growing well, having good stools and is active as a bat, but figured some insight wound not hurt, especially from some seasoned pros.









Thanks guys and i attached a pic!


Leveledup


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I do not feed homemade raw to growing puppies. But if your dog is off his food, then I suggest calling a vet. I've never had a dog lose interest without a medical reason.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Leveldup and WELCOME! 

From your description, it doesn't sound like he's sick, BUT..... if ANYTHING looks askew, take him to the vet.

I also feed raw and our 22 month old (in my avatar) did the same thing when he was a puppy and still does it! 
He only eats when he's hungry! We say he's on "wolf time" lol.
Never had a GSD that wouldn't eat every meal, so he was an odd one for us!
But, when he hits a growing spurt, I can't feed him enough!

I'd get some different types of organs for him. Maybe some green tripe too.

I'd also freeze all pork for 2 weeks before feeding it.

Watch exercise before and after feeding large portions.


----------



## Leveledup (Feb 22, 2020)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi Leveldup and WELCOME!
> 
> From your description, it doesn't sound like he's sick, BUT..... if ANYTHING looks askew, take him to the vet.
> 
> ...




Hey thanks for the reply, that is good to know! I've also read that skipping breakfast is quite common behavior. 

What do you mean watch exercise before and after feeding large portions. I'm assuming that to let him rest after a large meal. Does it also mean no strenuous exercise before meal time as well?

Thanks again!

HD


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Leveledup said:


> Hey thanks for the reply, that is good to know! I've also read that skipping breakfast is quite common behavior.
> 
> What do you mean watch exercise before and after feeding large portions. I'm assuming that to let him rest after a large meal. Does it also mean no strenuous exercise before meal time as well?
> 
> ...


That's how we've always done it.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Some raw feeders don't, but, we also feed Oils, Multi Vitamins and Greens to make sure they're getting all of the nutrients their body needs.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi there! He is gorgeous! But then, I am biased.
He is 10 weeks? How much are you feeding, total?
Rolf went through a “didn’t want breakfast” period around that age, and it turned out I was just feeding too much.
I don’t feed carbs.
I do add chicken or quail eggs a couple of times a week, and
Feedsentials .





Feed-Sentials - FEED-SENTIALS







feedsentials.com


----------



## Leveledup (Feb 22, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> Hi there! He is gorgeous! But then, I am biased.
> He is 10 weeks? How much are you feeding, total?
> Rolf went through a “didn’t want breakfast” period around that age, and it turned out I was just feeding too much.
> I don’t feed carbs.
> ...



I'm doing 10% of idea body weight, so at 3 months which is 31 pounds. I'm giving Doc a solid 2.4 - 2.8 LB per day as hes is almost 11 weeks. He usually stops eating when hes is full. I would say he leaves about 1/4 pounds of food every day 

I do also add veggies, fruits and multivit/fish oils. 

Hes currently 29 LBs, which is tracking perfectly. 

Also another question. We are in the middle of crate/house training him atm, that means waking up every 3 -4 hours throughout the night to let him out. No accidents yet!!!!. Do yall recommend giving pups snacks in the middle of the night? 


HD


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Leveledup said:


> Do yall recommend giving pups snacks in the middle of the night?


i wouldn’t.
but what’s your line of thinking in doing so?
middle of the night potty times are temporary / short lived and will likely be phased out soon. i wouldn’t want my puppy looking forward to anything more than an opportunity to relieve themselves. no snack, toys, games, cuddles... heck, i’d probably even withhold praise during that 1 relieving too.


----------



## Leveledup (Feb 22, 2020)

Was thinking along the lines of positive reinforcement. In the way that i like to positively reinforce myself for being a good boy and get midnight snacks from the fridge!. Guess probably not the right attitude, thanks for the input!

HD


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Ah, I see. 
Puppies need to be fed the quantity given to an adult, divided into 3 or 4 meals.
This means 1.5 to 2 lbs of raw per day.
He isn’t interested in breakfast because he only needs that much. 
Last meal should be around 10 PM so he can sleep through. No food at night. Dogs are designed to gorge and fast, so feeding too much is not recommended.




Sent from my iPad


----------



## Leveledup (Feb 22, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> Ah, I see.
> Puppies need to be fed the quantity given to an adult, divided into 3 or 4 meals.
> This means 1.5 to 2 lbs of raw per day.
> He isn’t interested in breakfast because he only needs that much.
> ...


Got it, I think one of the mistakes I've been making is feeding him twice a day, with dinner at 6pm, so he goes empty from 6pm to 6am. That may be to long of a stretch. I'll spread out feeds into smaller portions and feed him 3 to 4 times per day as you recommended, with last meal around 10. I almost feel long stretches without feeding makes doc nauseated for some reason. Even if previous meal was a large one. 

Thanks everyone for their advice! Especially as my vet couldnt give me to much insight on raw diet.

HD


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

even on kibble, it’s recommended to feed pups 3-4 times a day at his age. a raw diet is digested and used by the body much much quicker! one of my previous dogs would bile vomit if i was late for one of his meals.....so if your puppy seems nauseous, i wouldn’t be surprised.


----------

